# Construir una bombilla con LEDS



## hawk (Mar 9, 2007)

Alguien podría ayudarme a construir una bombilla con diodos LEDS para una alimentación de 220 Voltios AC, de manera similar a una bombilla incandescente. Dependiendo del número de Leds empleados proporcionara mayor o menor cantidad de luz. En internet he visto que hay bombillas de este tipo con alimentación de 110 o de 220 Voltios AC, que se usan de manera similar a una bombilla corriente.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 13, 2007)

hola. los diodos led funcionan con una tension de aproximadamente 2,4 voltios y 20 miliamperios.
al alimentarlos con corriente alterna, le tienes que meter un diodo rectificador, por ejemplo el 1n4107 y tambien una resistencia donde caiga el resto de la tension. suponiendo que le metas en serie 10 diodos led, en estos caeran 24 voltios. para el calculo de la resistencia =220-24/0.02
en este caso te valdra una resistencia de 10kohm y 5W de potencia.


----------



## WINY_82 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola


yo una vez anduve haciendo estas bombillas para 110 volt AC.

lo que hice fue poner 64 diodos led en serie alimentados directo a la alimentacion de 110 volt.
si prendio y funciono OK.
yo agarre una bombilla y tome solo la rosca. puse los diodos en un pcb, y los conecte a la rosca del bombillo. hice un molde de silicona de una bombilla. meti mi circuito dentro del molde. use resina para inclusiones, la verti en el molde y listo quedo Ok. quedo una bombilla solida. de poco wattaje de consumo y relativamente poca luz pero mucha vida 10 años aproximadamente y que se conecta a una roseta de 110 vac. este proyecto lo quise vender pero no hubo quien me lo comprara.
despues desarrolle focos de led con mas potencia pero un poco mas de consumo.  con otro tipo de led., solo que a ese le tuve que agregar mas circuiteria. pero en fin si funcionaba y se veia atrayente ya que la luz del led es mas atractiva.

Saludos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hawk (Mar 14, 2007)

Saludos

Cuando instalaste los 64 leds en serie usaste una resistencia limitadora de que valor ? hay necesario usar un diodo rectificador ( por ejemplo 1N4007 ) ?, tienes algun diagrama de acerca de este tema?


----------



## WINY_82 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hola


pues mira nomas los puse en serie y directo a  la 127 vac. sin resistencias, sin capacitores, sin rectificador, lo que si hay que tomar en cuenta es que los led tienen polaridad y se deben de poner en serie respetando la polaridad. asi que si pones uno al reves no prendera la serie de leds ( teoricamente ). 


saludos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dywell (Mar 16, 2007)

Yo pregunte hace un tiempo sobre led  para ponerlos a 220V con la misma idea q tu y mira lo q me respondieron,creo q te puede ayudar https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/16-led-35v-220v-conectarlos-2452/


----------



## ANDRES 1231 (Jun 2, 2011)

HOLLLLAAA....
a mi tambien me quedo la duda sobre los 64 leds pero me parece que si puede ser posible agora mi pregunta esss ¿ es posible conectar 15 leds en serie o menos sin necesidad de transformador, condensador, diodos, resistencia u otros componentes , unicamente LEDS dealta luminicencia?.... porque para mi opinicion si creo que es posible porque se que los diodos de alta luminicencia trabajan solo con cantidad de corriente osea 0.20mA , al contrario que los normales que trabajan con voltaje :::::

si al guien me podria ayudar muy rapidamente le estaria muy agradecido


----------



## sdogo (Jun 2, 2011)

ANDRES 1231 dijo:


> HOLLLLAAA....
> a mi tambien me quedo la duda sobre los 64 leds pero me parece que si puede ser posible agora mi pregunta esss ¿ es posible conectar 15 leds en serie o menos sin necesidad de transformador, condensador, diodos, resistencia u otros componentes , unicamente LEDS dealta luminicencia?.... porque para mi opinicion si creo que es posible porque se que los diodos de alta luminicencia trabajan solo con cantidad de corriente osea 0.20mA , al contrario que los normales que trabajan con voltaje :::::
> 
> si al guien me podria ayudar muy rapidamente le estaria muy agradecido



Creo que te equivocas. Todo aparato electrico utiliza tanto corriente como voltaje. Lo comun en los leds son 0.020a y voltaje entre 1.5 a 3.7 volts.

Analogicamente se puede traducir la corriente y el voltaje como una carretera con autos donde la cantidad de autos es el voltaje y la velocidad a la que estos circulan serian la corriente.


----------

